
Ask HN: How to overcome lack of feedback at work? - throwaway51251
The company I work for has all the fancy HR stuff in place (reviews, 1-on-1, etc) but I barely get any feedback. Everything is always good, I&#x27;m doing a good job, etc.<p>I actually had I dream last night about someone getting since feedback and being annoyed and I thought, in the dream, &quot;I&#x27;d rather get negative feedback so I can improve than always positive feedback&quot;.<p>I can&#x27;t be doing everything right. Any advice?
======
cimmanom
Ask your peers. Ask your manager. Outside the review cycle. Tell them you’re
specifically looking for things to improve on.

If you still can’t get feedback, find a new job with a manager who focuses
more on individual employee development. Incorporate that into the questions
you ask during the interview process.

------
pplonski86
The best feedback is from your users. Ask them. Maybe you are working in too
big company?

